# Blecch...



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm already sick of those who are fawning all over Michaels Vick's "miraculous comeback". What a bunch of crap... Vick's "comeback" would be miraculous if he were coming back to the game after having been severely injured, or, surviving cancer, NOT for having come back after having tortured and murdered innocent dogs after having profited from them illegally. And He DID in fact personally kill dogs, both by his own hand and by entering his own dogs into the barbaric and illegal "sport" of pit fighting. He's scum.
He's only back because of greed - he's a good ball player and the NFL wants to profit off him. How quickly people will forget what he's done. Just like Snyder's and Jag. It's all about the winning. :no:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm right there with you. I don't want to hear how he's paid his dues and how sorry he is... blah, blah, blah. In my opinion, you'd have to be some kind of sociopath to do what he did, in the first place. I have no room in my heart to forgive someone like that, let alone celebrate his "comeback." 

I've really been turned-off by sports, in general, lately. The whole Tiger thing, all the LeBron drama, Roethlisberger... ugh. As much as I love sports, I'm just beginning to feel that none of these athletes are worth my time, attention, or money.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree with you both. The multi-million $$ contracts are enough to feed a small nation. How obscene to get that for playing a game. 



LifeOfRiley said:


> Yeah, I'm right there with you. I don't want to hear how he's paid his dues and how sorry he is... blah, blah, blah. In my opinion, you'd have to be some kind of sociopath to do what he did, in the first place. I have no room in my heart to forgive someone like that, let alone celebrate his "comeback."
> 
> I've really been turned-off by sports, in general, lately. The whole Tiger thing, all the LeBron drama, Roethlisberger... ugh. As much as I love sports, I'm just beginning to feel that none of these athletes are worth my time, attention, or money.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

And yeah, I get that he has every right to play football and blah blah blah. But it is beyond comprehension to me how anybody with even a DROP of integrity would want that monster anywhere near them. There isn't enough money in the world for me to give that sorry excuse for a man the time of day.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

You are so right... my DH was getting ready to watch a football game last week and I could hear the commentators talking... Vick this, Vick that....:yuck:
It makes my blood pressure go up just hearing his name. 
He makes me sick. :yuck::yuck::yuck:

Maybe karma will visit him and he will be badly injured... THAT, I would like to see!!! :curtain::crossfing

Shame on the NFL too. As always, $$$$ trumps any type of morality, good sense, right/wrong, etc.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

puddinhd58 said:


> You are so right... my DH was getting ready to watch a football game last week and I could hear the commentators talking... Vick this, Vick that....:yuck:
> It makes my blood pressure go up just hearing his name.
> He makes me sick. :yuck::yuck::yuck:
> 
> ...


 
You know, I cannot even wish physical harm on him. It would make me like him. I would rather that the NFL grew a conscience and he'd be unable to rake in millions of dollars and live in high style. He should have to work in an animal shelter at minimum wage, cleaning pens. _Without_ contact with the animals.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Of course, on one positive note: Best Friends, the no kill shelter in Utah took most of the dogs he had in and rehabilitated them and I think most have new loving homes. 

And better probably for the animals he should have to donate a large portion of his salary to a shelter, animal rescue, etc. The animals don't need people like him around, but his millions could do a lot of good!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

AMEN. Omg.

My BIL (who, by the way, has a dog) just LOOOOVES Vick. Says what he did wasn't his fault, it was how he grew up and people should stop making such a "big deal" out of it. He also knows how much I DESPISE him, and will bring him up at every available chance he gets. 

Nice person, huh?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, he's a creep and none in the sphere of Sports seems to care.
...or they are too cowardly to say so. 

I couldn't wish him harm either...though his benching would greatly improve the Skins chances this season. The Eagles tend to have our number.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> And yeah, I get that he has every right to play football and blah blah blah. But it is beyond comprehension to me how anybody with even a DROP of integrity would want that monster anywhere near them. There isn't enough money in the world for me to give that sorry excuse for a man the time of day.


I totally agree!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I'm already sick of those who are fawning all over Michaels Vick's "miraculous comeback". What a bunch of crap... Vick's "comeback" would be miraculous if he were coming back to the game after having been severely injured, or, surviving cancer, NOT for having come back after having tortured and murdered innocent dogs after having profited from them illegally. And He DID in fact personally kill dogs, both by his own hand and by entering his own dogs into the barbaric and illegal "sport" of pit fighting. He's scum.
> He's only back because of greed - he's a good ball player and the NFL wants to profit off him. How quickly people will forget what he's done. Just like Snyder's and Jag. It's all about the winning. :no:


I agree in both cases, and it wearies and saddens me in both cases.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

He discusts me. Gives me a team to root for, ANYONE playing against them. He'll answer one day.


----------



## woodjack (May 13, 2010)

Hey all,

I have gotten attacked by a pittbull, and the guy told me he was a loving family dog, that he would not hurt a fly. I came home from the grocery store and I had woody my golden with me, as I grabed some bags i let woody out of the car, I heard some one scream ansd looked and saw a dog running up to us, I droped the groceries and tryed to pick up woody to put him over my fence as i grabed woody the dog attacked and ended up having both my thumbs and part of woody's front leg in his mouth. I fell to my knees and was totaly helpless as he shook and shook both me and woody. The owner could not make him let go, and finaly after poping his eye out of his socket he let go. he owner had brought his dog to a party next to my house and went to go get smokes from his truck and thats when the dog jumped out of the vehicle and attacked me and woody. I could not use my thumbs for a month and woody had 5 stables/stiches. 

I do not trust pittbulls nor do I like the breed, Micheal vick is a monster for what he did, but perhaps its like a golden retriever, ever try to stop a retriever from fetching? or a sheepdog from herding. my point is they were bred to fight, I see no reason why anyone would want one. What was funny the owner tried to make me pay for the vet bill for his dogs eye.....unbelievable since it happened in my yard..needless to say I did not pay for his dog nor did he pay my vet bill. and I wanted that dog put down but there has to be 2 attacks on a human before they can put a dog down...I was angry about that. but oh well..I stay away from pitts now.... Not sure why someone would want a dog that was bred for fighting......to show off is the only thing I can think of....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would never excuse somebody for animal abuse based on what kind of animal or what dog breed he was abusing. 

ANY breed of dog will attack other dogs. If it has a bad temperament. If it hasn't been trained. If its owners have made it mean by neglect or on purpose. 

- I know an idiot who my family had to report to the police for animal abuse, because he starved and abused his female rottweiler puppy. I have no idea whether he intended to use her for fighting, but he told his mother that he wanted her to be mean. 

My neighbor has a pittbull boxer mix... who his family adopted when she was a puppy. This family has a little boy and I see him and her out there playing in the yard all the time. That little boy is her whole world. 

With other dogs, she's a normal terrier. She loved running and playing hard. And she's my golden's playbuddy. 

I could definitely say that she would never attack any other dog or person. I imagine back when Vick was running his 'business', dogs like Mandy would have been used as bait. 

If there is a law passed which makes pittbulls illegal, that means that this family would have to surrender Mandy or have her put to sleep... despite how good a dog she is, and despite how much her family loves her.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

woodjack said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have gotten attacked by a pittbull, and the guy told me he was a loving family dog, that he would not hurt a fly. I came home from the grocery store and I had woody my golden with me, as I grabed some bags i let woody out of the car, I heard some one scream ansd looked and saw a dog running up to us, I droped the groceries and tryed to pick up woody to put him over my fence as i grabed woody the dog attacked and ended up having both my thumbs and part of woody's front leg in his mouth. I fell to my knees and was totaly helpless as he shook and shook both me and woody. The owner could not make him let go, and finaly after poping his eye out of his socket he let go. he owner had brought his dog to a party next to my house and went to go get smokes from his truck and thats when the dog jumped out of the vehicle and attacked me and woody. I could not use my thumbs for a month and woody had 5 stables/stiches.
> 
> I do not trust pittbulls nor do I like the breed, Micheal vick is a monster for what he did, but perhaps its like a golden retriever, ever try to stop a retriever from fetching? or a sheepdog from herding. my point is they were bred to fight, I see no reason why anyone would want one. What was funny the owner tried to make me pay for the vet bill for his dogs eye.....unbelievable since it happened in my yard..needless to say I did not pay for his dog nor did he pay my vet bill. and I wanted that dog put down but there has to be 2 attacks on a human before they can put a dog down...I was angry about that. but oh well..I stay away from pitts now.... Not sure why someone would want a dog that was bred for fighting......to show off is the only thing I can think of....


I don't agree with any of this, sorry. I work in rescue, and encounter pit bulls all the time. Yes, some are dog agressive. So are some goldens. But just because a breed of dog has historically been bred to fight, do not mean that they all will. Just like not all goldens will fetch. That's very stereotypical of you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Let's go back to bashing MVick and not dogs.
The man makes me physically ill. I can't believe I liked him when he played for VTech!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I am sooooo tiiiiiiiiired of hearing the excuse that "he did his time for the crime". Puhlease. Doesn't change that fact that what he did was horrid. Ugh, he is disgusting.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I guess I don't really wish him harm, but I would love for him to feel like he made those poor dogs feel.... hurt, scared, wounded.... it just breaks my heart...

You cannot do enough time to make up for some things.... and this was one of those things.... no amount of time in a cell is going to "pay back" anyone for his cruel evil heartless actions. 

And I don't care what kind of background he came from either. I am sick to death of everyone blaming their own lack of heart/soul/concience on their upbringing... take responsiblity for the harm you do others.... everyone has a choice. Vick made horrendous ones for the almight buck. 

How anyone could hurt any dependant defenseless person/animal is beyond me.... just monsters. That's all they are.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was watching the game on Sunday and had to keep changing the channel because everything they talked about was how great Michael was, how he matured, he had turned his life around. BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!! He makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Agreed - I hate that monster. His fake "apology" speech just reeked of insincerity and entitlement. He didn't regret his actions - he only regretted getting caught. He'd STILL be doing these heinous acts and dogs would still be suffering by his hands. Words cannot describe how much I hate that d-bag.


----------

